# More Lame jokes!



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What was the witch's favorite subject in school?
Spelling.


Why didn't the skeleton cross the road?
He didn't have the guts.



Why wasn't there any food left after the party?
Everyone was a goblin.



What do skeletons say before they begin dining? 
Bone appetit ! 


Why don't angry witches ride their brooms? 
They're afraid of flying off the handle 


What do you get when you cross Bambi with a ghost? 
Bamboo 


Where do spooks water ski? 
On Lake Erie 



Where do mummies go for a swim? 
To the dead sea 


What do you call a witch who lives at the beach? 
A sand-witch 


I told you they were cheesy


----------

